# Mentos...



## QuinnCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone remember those old Mentos commercials? I got this crazy box at Costco, and it was just sitting on the dining room table. Well Quinn just makes himself at home anywhere he can fit his chubby self... or almost fit :wink: and I just had to get a photo. And the death glare was just too good. :lol:


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

lmao, good picture!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mentos. Some of the most irritating commercials ever made.

This is the best use made of them yet.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's really the perfect cat box, with those raised sides and lower entrance on one side. It's like they had cat box in mind.


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: great picture


----------

